# Hurghada Web Cam



## Andreas Kreutz (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you know about any web cam in Hurghada? I would like to see what is going on on the streets.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Andreas Kreutz said:


> Do you know about any web cam in Hurghada? I would like to see what is going on on the streets.




Don't you just love a comedian? 

Street web cams... this country was a dictatorship 5 minutes ago there is no way you were going to be able to access what was happening in the streets.

Maiden


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I was going to put my web cam in the window so all my friends could tune but sadly it faces the pool I might get some objections...however believe you me that pool view is nothing you want to see....half the time I want to poke my eyes out with a stick uke:

No food shortage here, could call it the "bargain bucket cam"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I was going to put my web cam in the window so all my friends could tune but sadly it faces the pool I might get some objections...however believe you me that pool view is nothing you want to see....half the time I want to poke my eyes out with a stick uke:
> 
> No food shortage here, could call it the "bargain bucket cam"



Your not in the least bit funny.


----------



## Andreas Kreutz (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't you just love a comedian?
> 
> Street web cams... this country was a dictatorship 5 minutes ago there is no way you were going to be able to access what was happening in the streets.
> 
> Maiden


i found some web cams, but only beach and water sports...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't you just love a comedian?
> 
> Street web cams... this country was a dictatorship 5 minutes ago there is no way you were going to be able to access what was happening in the streets.
> 
> Maiden


Think he means videos of Hurghada like the ones people put on You Tube......maybe


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Message for Horus*

Horus what resort are you on in Sharm? I just want to make sure its not where I purchased, I would be most dissappointed - it must be so terrible to be so wonderfully good looking and stunning as you are and be surrounded by ugly fat people - now how do you cope - if you ask me, you need to get a life! SAT SLAGGING OTHER PEOPLE OFF BASED ON LOOKS ONLY IS VERY SHALLOW!! o forgive me, are you perfect?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

samui13 said:


> Horus what resort are you on in Sharm? I just want to make sure its not where I purchased, I would be most dissappointed - it must be so terrible to be so wonderfully good looking and stunning as you are and be surrounded by ugly fat people - now how do you cope - if you ask me, you need to get a life! SAT SLAGGING OTHER PEOPLE OFF BASED ON LOOKS ONLY IS VERY SHALLOW!! o forgive me, are you perfect?


at least hes not talking about the colour of there skin,when egyptian men and woman talk about beauty, it mainly is skin colour and boy are they nasty.


----------

